# All of Brahms's chamber music RANKED



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Brahms's chamber music is the most satisfying 'cycle' in all of music. Forget Beethoven's sonatas; forget Mahler's symphonies; forget Haydn's baryton trios.

Did you know Brahms wrote 24 major chamber compositions between 1854 and 1894? 

Well I thought I would rank them all according to the objective criteria of how much I like them.

The great thing about Brahms's chamber music is that there are no real duds and I suspect we would all come up with a very different ranking if we were to attempt this exercise (*go on, I dare you…*)

Well here we go.

*24. String Quartet #1 in C minor, Op. 51/1* - We all know that Brahms prevaricated on writing his first symphony, so great was the shadow of Beethoven. Well, his first string quartets were completed around the same time, when Brahms was already middle-aged and bearded. The problem is they're just a little bit boring. And something has to be last place.

*23. String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 51/2* - My issue with the op. 51 quartets is that I do not hear interesting interplay between the instruments (contrary to most of the works that follow). No doubt the writing is solid; but it is rarely soloistic. I feel that this would work better as a symphony?

*22. String Quartet #3 in B flat, Op. 67* - This outing is more jovial than the comparatively dry quartets #1 and #2 but really not much better (sorry!!). Brahms has fun with simple motifs. The rhythms and textures are playful (e.g. the melody in the theme-and-variations movement that seems to be missing its final bar… ha ha!). The Mozart influence is strong throughout. A rather sleepy slow movement drags it down a few places.

*21. Piano Trio #3 in C minor, Op. 101* - This compact work packs a punch in its 20 minute running time. Composed on his summer holidays, it is also the sound of Brahms coasting.

*20. Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, Op. 108* - Another solid work. The opening sonata movement is sophisticated; the adagio is pretty; the third is notable in that you can bob your head to the catchy beat; the finale is pleasantly virtuosic.

*19. String Sextet #1 in B Flat, Op. 18* - Brahms liked the second movement, which he transcribed as a piano arrangement and dedicated to Clara. This movement has a sinister, creeping quality to it which reminds me of the slow movement to R Schumann's Piano Quintet in E flat. The rest of it is just fine.

*18. Cello Sonata #2 in F, Op. 99* - I was about to give this one a lower ranking… but then I re-listened to it to remind myself how it goes. I mean, sure, the melodies aren't the _most_ memorable and the finale sounds _slightly_ throwaway; but the chromaticism in the slow movement is interesting.

*17. Piano Trio #2 in C, Op. 87* - An uninspired opening movement drags down an otherwise interesting and varied work. The andante consists of Hungarian-tinged variations; the scherzo combines a buzzing, agitated theme with a brilliant trio; the finale boasts a satisfying melody with Lydian flavours.

*16. String Quintet #1 in F, Op. 88* - This energetic work is notable for its peculiar inner movement, which combines a slow movement with a scherzo. The finale contains some head spinning counterpoint.

*15. Horn Trio in E Flat, Op. 40* - This black sheep among the chamber works forgoes sonata form altogether. It's also notable for its inclusion of the natural horn (not even a valve horn, which was all the rage at the time!). The highlight for me is the rollocking scherzo, which I do find difficult to reconcile with an otherwise elegiac piece written to commemorate the death of his mother.

*14. Violin Sonata #2 in A, Op. 100* - Maybe I am simple man, but I hear nice melodies (I'm thinking of you in particular, second movement) and I give a generous rating.

*13. String Quintet #2 in G, Op. 111* - The opening (with its glorious cello melody emerging from tremolo upper strings) is simply perfection but the work as a whole feels too imbalanced to break the top half.

*12. Piano Quartet #2 in A, Op. 26* - The thing I like about Brahms is that he is sometimes derided for being dry and academic; he is sometimes derided for being sentimental and romantic. In this hour-long sprawling epic, Brahms manages to be both of those things at the same time (in a good way, of course).

*11. Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 *- Ah yes, the late Herr Doktor Brahms was certainly the image of melancholy. He emerged from retirement to write four wistful chamber works, which of each featured clarinet. This one is exquisitely crafted and suffers only from being overshadowed by three (arguably) superior clarinet works that followed.

*10. Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, Op. 38* - The presence of Bach looms clearly on this piece, with fugal elements in the finale; but also an opening melody in the colossal first movement that echoes Contrapunctus 4 from the Art of Fugue.

*9. Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, Op. 25* - Brahms packs character and personality into each of the four movements. Notable is the triumphant march-like theme in the third; and the rip-roaring gypsy rondo in the fourth, which is one of those showpieces that is more satisfying the faster it's played.

*8. Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115* - As with any multi-movement composition, not all movements are created equal. In this case, two godlike movements (the grandiose first and the gloomy second) are followed by a pleasant third but then a very straight set of theme-and-variations for the finale (but then again I'm not keen on the fourth symphony finale either).

*7. String Sextet #2 in G, Op. 36* - This is the highest rated work to not feature piano! Its esteemed position is mostly due to the masterful opening movement, in which rich melodies emerge out of the simplest motivic fragments. My prose surely doesn't do justice to such a work of magnificence. Wikipedia describes it as 'exotic' and 'innovative' and I certainly concur.

*6. Violin Sonata #1 in G, Op. 78* - There is a great autumnal quality to this piece and satisfying thematic links between the movements. It's the sound of smiling through tears. It also makes me want to re-watch the world's most relaxing documentary.

*5. Clarinet Sonata #2 in E flat, Op. 120/2* - Well the clarinet sonatas have fended off stiff composition and both earned a spot in the top 5. It's hard to choose between them. They both paint a similar picture; were published together; and I rarely listen to one without the other. Although lacking a slow movement, this one has lovely melodies throughout. A reflective set of variations concludes the work (and Brahms's chamber repertoire) but with a surprisingly optimistic note.

*4. Piano Trio #1 in B, Op. 8 (revised version!)* - Brahms allegedly burnt the majority of his compositions, in order to boost average quality of the surviving works. I think that's a smart tactic, especially having heard the original version of the Piano Trio #1, which was spared the flames but underwent revision 36 years after publication. While the original is meandering and overlong (e.g. random fugue passage in the first movement), the revised version is as taut as anything on this list, without a single note wasted. And does anybody else think the trio section of the second movement is the prettiest melody Brahms ever wrote?

*3. Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34* - We've reached the warhorse among Brahms chamber music; and that reputation is deserved. The melodies are satisfying; the scherzo is electric; and the finale is a fascinating work of contrasts. This is also my next door neighbour's favourite Brahms chamber work.

*2. Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 120/1 *- In much of Brahms's music, the choice of instrument seems incidental. The Piano Quintet, for example, existed as both a four-hand piano sonata and a string quintet before he settled with the final arrangement. In the case of the clarinet works, one senses the composer possessed a deep affinity for the instrument's expressive qualities. The andante is lyrical; the rondo is playful. While the work _does_ also exist in viola transcription, the clarinet has a warmth which makes this rendering simply indispensable.

*1. Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, Op. 60* - Well there you have it, Piano Quartet #3 is the greatest (chamber) work that Brahms composed. I admit, love for a piece of music is a difficult thing to describe; and love for a piece of absolute music is difficult to describe absolutely. But for some reason, the first movement elicits tears of joy; it must be because of how gloriously melodic it is, while at the same time being suspenseful and packed with enough ideas for a mere mortal composer to fill an entire greatest hits album.






*Honourable mention:* Scherzo from the FAE Sonata, WoO 2, because Brahms deserves completionists!

Well if you stuck with me until the end, I sincerely thank you, and if I inspired you to revisit any of these works, then even better


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice list. 

My top 3: Clarinet quintet (probably my favourite chamber piece), Cello sonata 1 and Piano Quintet.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I disagree with some of the rankings, especially having Op 60 in the top spot-- I prefer Cello Sonata 1 and the Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Nice list.
> 
> My top 3: Clarinet quintet (probably my favourite chamber piece), Cello sonata 1 and Piano Quintet.


Those are my top three!

The Piano Quintet is a bit rough at the edges, I think, but still my favorite Piano Quintet.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Compiling such a list is an exercise in the highest form of vanity, but as an avowed Brahmsian, I must indulge! Brahms is my favorite composer of chamber music, so the list is rather arbitrary at points, particularly in the middle. The ones I rate the highest are fairly represented, however. 

1. Clarinet Quintet 
2. String Quintet no. 2 
3. Horn Trio 
4. Piano Quintet 
5. Clarinet Trio 
6. Piano Quartet no. 1 
7. Piano Quartet no. 3 
8. Violin Sonata no. 3 
9. Violin Sonata no. 1 
10. Piano Quartet no. 2 
11. Piano Trio no. 1 
12. String Quintet no. 1 
13. Cello Sonata no. 1 
14. Clarinet Sonata no. 1 
15. Clarinet Sonata no. 2 
16. String Sextet no. 1 
17. Piano Trio no. 2 
18. Piano Trio no. 3 
19. Cello Sonata no. 2
20. Violin Sonata no. 2 
21. String Sextet no. 2 
22. String Quartet no. 2 
23. String Quartet no. 1 
24. String Quartet no. 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll just list the ones I listen to regularly:

1. Clarinet Quintet
2. Violin Sonata no. 1
3. Clarinet Sonata no. 1
4. Violin Sonata no. 2


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I have yet to spend any time with:

The String Quintets
The Cello Sonatas
String Quartets 2 & 3

... so any attempt at ranking on my part would be inherently flawed. But I must say that of all those I've heard, they are all just about equal to me. There are two coming to mind that might be a cut above the rest: the Horn Trio and the Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

1. String Quintet No. 2
2. Piano Quartet No. 3
3. Clarinet Quintet
4. Piano Quartet No. 1
5. String Sextet No. 1
6. String Quartet No. 3
7. Piano Trio No. 1
8. Piano Quartet No. 2
9. Violin Sonata No. 2
10. Violin Sonata No. 1
11. Violin Sonata No. 3
12. String Sextet No. 2
13. String Quintet No. 1
14. Piano Trio No. 3
15. Piano Quintet
16. Piano Trio No. 2
17. String Quartet No. 1
18. String Quartet No. 2
19. Cello Sonata No. 2


I'm less familiar with these ones:

20. Clarinet Sonata No. 1
21. Horn Trio
22. Piano Trio in A major
23. Cello Sonata No. 1
24. Clarinet Sonata No. 2
25. Clarinet Trio


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

24. Clarinet Sonata #2 in E flat, Op. 120/2
23. Violin Sonata #2 in A, Op. 100
22. String Quartet #3 in B flat, Op. 67
21. Violin Sonata #1 in G, Op. 78
20. Cello Sonata #2 in F, Op. 99
19. Piano Trio #3 in C minor, Op. 101
18. Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, Op. 25
17. Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, Op. 108
16. Piano Trio #2 in C, Op. 87
15. Piano Quartet #2 in A, Op. 26
14. String Quartet #1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
13. Horn Trio in E Flat, Op. 40
12. String Quintet #1 in F, Op. 88
11. String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 51/2
10. Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 
9. Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, Op. 60
8. Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, Op. 38 
7. Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 120/1
6. String Sextet #1 in B Flat, Op. 18
5. String Quintet #2 in G, Op. 111
4. Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
3. Piano Trio #1 in B, Op. 8 (revised version)
2. String Sextet #2 in G, Op. 36
1. Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I love Brahms's chamber music!
Nice work from Winterreisender!

My personal favorites are *Piano Quartets*, *Piano Trios*, *Cello Sonatas *and *Viola Sonatas* (I prefer the transcriptions to the originals for Clarinet).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Skakner said:


> (I prefer the transcriptions to the originals for Clarinet).


That's blasphemy, to some Brahmsians, though personally I haven't heard the viola transcriptions and have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> That's blasphemy, to some Brahmsians, though personally I haven't heard the viola transcriptions and have no opinion on the matter.


One of the great things about Brahms is that (like Bach) the music is versatile w.r.t timbre, since it is not structurally reliant on coloration. Transcriptions and arrangements tend to "work" more often than not. I really like the sound of the F minor sonata (no. 1) on viola just as much as on clarinet, but regarding no. 2 I can't seem to enjoy the viola transcription as much as the original. Then again, this may just be a matter of "imprinting" (my first listening to no. 1 was on viola and no. 2 was on clarinet).


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the contributions. It's interesting how different everyone's list is... with a few exceptions (e.g. clarinet quintet unsurprisingly a firm favourite!). If I get a few more complete lists I might have to aggregate them and come up with a definitive ranking.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

flamencosketches said:


> That's blasphemy, to some Brahmsians, though personally I haven't heard the viola transcriptions and have no opinion on the matter.


I just don't like clarinet's sound so much, so Viola is an excellent (if better) alternative!



BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> One of the great things about Brahms is that (like Bach) the music is versatile w.r.t timbre, since it is not structurally reliant on coloration. Transcriptions and arrangements tend to "work" more often than not.


I couldn't agree more!
:tiphat:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

MusicSybarite said:


> 1. String Quintet No. 2
> 2. Piano Quartet No. 3
> 3. Clarinet Quintet
> 4. Piano Quartet No. 1
> ...


Interesting. I didn't rank the spurious A Major Piano Trio. I probably don't listen to it enough to form a judgement. It certainly sounds like it could be a Brahms piece... but if so, a formative one that he didn't want us to hear.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

ORigel said:


> Those are my top three!
> 
> The* Piano Quintet is a bit rough at the edges*, I think, but still my favorite Piano Quintet.


The thing I like about the Piano Quintet is that the four movements create a very cohesive whole. For a lot of pieces on this list, the finale is the lightest movement, e.g. a rondo, or a theme and variations, which is hardly uncommon for chamber music. But this one concludes with a sonata-allegro movement that is as stormy and dramatic as the first movement. That sense of balance really appeals to me.



BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> One of the great things about Brahms is that (like Bach) the music is *versatile w.r.t timbre, since it is not structurally reliant on coloration*. Transcriptions and arrangements tend to "work" more often than not. I really like the sound of the F minor sonata (no. 1) on viola just as much as on clarinet, but regarding no. 2 I can't seem to enjoy the viola transcription as much as the original. Then again, this may just be a matter of "imprinting" (my first listening to no. 1 was on viola and no. 2 was on clarinet).


I think the piano quintet is another example which illustrates this point, as it is also enjoyable in the version for four pianos.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My top choices only, in no particular order:

Piano Trio No. 1 (both original and revised versions)
Clarinet Quintet
String Quintet No. 1
String Quintet No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 1
Clarinet Sonata No. 2
Piano Quartet No. 2


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I really enjoy your top choice, the Piano Quartet No. 3, but isn't it interesting that Brahms thought it was of little value? He even said so in a letter to his publisher, Simrock. Brahms also said there should be a picture of a man with a revolver to his head on the front cover, thereby comparing himself to Goethe's famous character Werther, who blew his brains out over unrequited love for the wife of a friend. Brahms composed the first version of the work in the throws of his love for Clara Schumann while Robert was still alive in an asylum.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I really enjoy your top choice, the Piano Quartet No. 3, but isn't it interesting that Brahms thought it was of little value? He even said so in a letter to his publisher, Simrock. Brahms also said there should be a picture of a man with a revolver to his head on the front cover, thereby comparing himself to Goethe's famous character Werther, who blew his brains out over unrequited love for the wife of a friend. Brahms composed the first version of the work in the throws of his love for Clara Schumann while Robert was still alive in an asylum.


That's very interesting. Brahms did have a strange sense of humour and was also self-depreciating at times, so I do wonder exactly what this means.

It does seem that some of the literature on the Piano Quartet #3 dwells on its potentially programmatic or at least autobiographical nature, partially due to the Werther association, but also due to the presence of the 'Clara motif' in the opening theme (a motif composed by Robert and used by Brahms in a set of variations dedicated to Clara).

Another work that attracts these sorts of interpretations is the String Sextet #2, due to its use of a so-called 'Agathe motif' (the notes A-G-A-H-E) in reference to a lady with whom Brahms was infatuated.

I don't doubt that these ciphers had meaning for Brahms. I also don't doubt that a lot of Brahms's music is autobiographical, at least in so far that it came out of emotional periods in the composer's life; but for me this music succeeds so well as abstract music that is about nothing other than itself. Of course that also makes it harder to talk about, so it can be helpful to have these things to latch onto.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> That's very interesting. Brahms did have a strange sense of humour and was also self-depreciating at times, *so I do wonder exactly what this means*.


I wonder too, partly because I don't trust Brahms' opinions of his own work. The Piano Quartet #3 had a particularly tortured gestation and birth. If I remember correctly, the first versions of the opening movement and the scherzo were in C# minor rather than C minor, and the finale was likely adapted from the sketch for a solo violin or cello sonata (hence the sometimes strangely thin textures(?)). The key of the slow movement, E major, was chosen because of its relative-major relationship to the original key of C# minor. But rather than transposing it down a half step during the revision process (as he did for the first two movements) in order to preserve this close key relationship, Brahms left it in E major. So perhaps Brahms, being fully aware of this tortured history and his original intentions about keys and instrumentation, couldn't help but hear Op. 60 as an ad hoc effort, thrown together from scraps and remainders. We as listeners don't have this problem because we've never known it any other way. Then too, Brahms might have been a little embarrassed about the youthful passion and uncharacteristic angst of the first movement because of its associations with his personal life and his relationship with Clara when it was composed. In any case, I agree with your assessment of the work. It's one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I wonder too, partly because I don't trust Brahms' opinions of his own work. The Piano Quartet #3 had a particularly tortured gestation and birth. If I remember correctly, the first versions of the opening movement and the scherzo were in C# minor rather than C minor, and the *finale was likely adapted from the sketch for a solo violin or cello sonata (hence the sometimes strangely thin textures(?))*. The key of the slow movement, E major, was chosen because of its relative-major relationship to the original key of C# minor. But rather than transposing it down a half step during the revision process (as he did for the first two movements) in order to preserve this close key relationship, Brahms left it in E major. So perhaps Brahms, being fully aware of this tortured history and his original intentions about keys and instrumentation, couldn't help but hear Op. 60 as an ad hoc effort, thrown together from scraps and remainders. We as listeners don't have this problem because we've never known it any other way. Then too, Brahms might have been a little embarrassed about the youthful passion and uncharacteristic angst of the first movement because of its associations with his personal life and his relationship with Clara when it was composed. In any case, I agree with your assessment of the work. It's one of my favorites as well.


That's an interesting assessment - and I can see what you mean regarding thinness. I can't help but think the finale could have benefitted from something slightly bolder (like the Piano Quintet) or at least more eccentric (like the Piano Quartet #1). I think both of these works have a more satisfying sense of closure - but I stand by my rating of Piano Quartet #3 at the top due to the strength of the other three movements (the loveliness of the cello melody in the third as a particular standout).


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Winterreisender, I enjoyed your list and the insightful comments you made on the pieces! Rankings are always tough, because something has to be ranked low. I'm not sure what I'd rank low myself.

Nevertheless, I don't agree with your low ranking of some of the works - the string quartets, piano trios 2 and 3, violin sonata 3, and cello sonata 2. I noticed some others ranked these pieces low as well. Not to be contrarian, but I wish to offer some points. I wrote some comments on the cello sonata 2 here. To add, the first 8 bars of this piece alone may be the most striking beginning to a Brahms chamber work, or any Brahms work! The rhythmically destabilized and intervallically angular cello theme is held down by its counterpoint with the more rhythmically regular but still moving piano accompaniment. The way that initial cello theme is developed beyond those 8 bars, its contrast with the second theme group and how it treats rhythm, the beautiful colors in the depths of the development section with the soft piano chords over the cello tremolando...

And the finale, far from being throwaway, returns to some of the long-term harmonic areas in the work (Neapolitan, tonic minor, mediant/submediant minors) while carrying on the spirit of the melody of the trio of the 3rd movement. It's an essential closing parentheses.

I especially wanted to comment on your lowest ranked work, the string quartet 1 in C minor, because it's an utterly electric masterpiece. The part writing is virtuosic - by that, I don't mean that any particular one instrument is virtuosic, rather, the combination of all four in counterpoint produces a compositional virtuosity.

One of my favorite moments is the climax in the first movement exposition. Here, the first violin teasingly hovers around the notes A and G# with the cello bass note A - this explodes into a forte with the first violin's A moving up to B flat and the cello moving down to A flat. The ensemble rhythms coming out of this in the next 10 bars are like a destabilized hurricane. When the first violin re-enters on a long solo melody (over a wonderful accompaniment with the second violin and cello playing the main dotted rhythm motif out of phase that results from said hurricane) with the note C, this is on the third beat of the measure. This third beat has implications for the cadence on E flat major to close the exposition. The first violin's third beat F before its final E flat almost sounds like it's on a strong beat (because of the above-mentioned earlier third beat C) making the cadence feel even more emphatic and satisfying - it's a wonderful tickle in the brain.

The main dotted rhythm in the first movement continues in the second and final movements, giving the quartet a sense of unity and focus. The recapitulation section in the second movement is an especially sweet saturated plentitude with the first violin playing triplets in counter to the main dotted rhythms, with the ensemble progressively taking on more rhythmic variety and complexity. The third movement is a masterpiece of incremental Brahmsian development and harmonic adventurousness. I particularly like the canonic duo between the first violin and viola (slightly later between the first violin and second violin) - and the motif they share in the canon is derived subtly from the initial viola murmur at the beginning of the movement.

This quartet, and Brahms's quartets in general, do not have the fast lightweight textural contrasts of Beethoven's, but their incremental development, ensemble contrapuntal virtuosity, and rhythmic mastery allow for works that reach a different kind of artistic height, equally as tall. The quartets are not symphonies masquerading as chamber music, nor footnotes or afterthoughts to late Beethoven.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

My top 10 (in order):

1. String Sextet no. 1
2. Piano Trio no. 1 (both versions)
3. Piano Quintet
4. Piano Quartet no. 3
5. Cello Sonata no. 2
6. String Quintet no. 2
7. String Sextet no. 2
8. String Quartet no. 3
9. Piano Trio no. 2
10. Violin Sonata no. 3


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Been awhile since I've listened to Brahms chamber music, but I love a lot of it. In general off my memory:

1) Violin Sonata #2 (reminds me of our dear friend L'enfer who passed away several years ago. A memorial piece for her in my minid)
2) Clarinet Quintet
3) String Quintets
4) Violin Sonatas 1& 3
5) Piano Trios
6) Clarinet sonatas


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't dislike any chamber piece by Brahms but I love some a lot and am a bit lukewarm towards others. So I will not do a ranking, just three tiers:

1. clarinet quintet, piano quintet, string quintet #1, piano quartets 1+3, trio #1, clarinet sonata #2, violin sonatas 1-3

2. sextets, clarinet trio, horn trio, trio #3, cello sonata #1, clarinet sonata #1, quintet #2, piano quartet #2, string quartet #2

3. string quartet #1+3, cello sonata #2, trio #2, original version of trio #1


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

Aside from the Handel Variations and the late piano opuses, I don't listen to much Brahms anymore. But my _entré_ to his chamber music was the Piano Trio No. 1 with Istomin, Stern, and Rose. I still love that work, and I agree that the trio of the 2nd movement is (perhaps) the most beautiful melody he wrote.

1. Piano Trio No. 1
2. String Sextet
3. Clarinet Quintet
4. Piano Quintet
5. Horn Trio (mainly because I played the horn)


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite Brahms' chamber works are the two sonatas for cello and piano with the finest recording being Mstislav Rostropovich and Rudolf Serkin. Rostropovich brings an aura of sad, Russian, soul to these beautiful works; and Serkin was age 79 at the time of this wonderful recording!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Highwayman said:


> 24. Clarinet Sonata #2 in E flat, Op. 120/2
> 23. Violin Sonata #2 in A, Op. 100
> 22. String Quartet #3 in B flat, Op. 67
> 21. Violin Sonata #1 in G, Op. 78
> ...


Not much changed over the course of last 10 months for me but both Clarinet Sonata #2 and Piano Trio #3 would move a few spots upwards.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

JohnP said:


> Aside from the Handel Variations and the late piano opuses, I don't listen to much Brahms anymore. But my _entré_ to his chamber music was the Piano Trio No. 1 with Istomin, Stern, and Rose. I still love that work, and I agree that the trio of the 2nd movement is (perhaps) the most beautiful melody he wrote.
> 
> 1. Piano Trio No. 1
> 2. String Sextet
> ...


I don't think the Istomin/Stern/Rose was my introduction to all chamber music - I'm pretty sure that was the Beethoven String Quartets - but it was one of my earliest discoveries. I had a three-for-the-price-of-two set on LP including that work and trios by Beethoven, Schubert and Mendelssohn. Listened to the Brahms over and over again.

For decades I have claimed Brahms' chamber works to be my favorite body of work by any composer. I like all 24, some more, some less, but my favorite is the Clarinet Quintet - I played clarinet.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd say the *Piano Quintet Op. 34* is easily his best piece followed by the *Horn Trio*. I like some of the clarinet music after that and the first Piano Trio. I've also heard a chamber reduction of the first Serenade I enjoy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I tend to think in tiers (the Artrockometer) rather than a completely ranked list.

6/6 "hors concours", one of about 100 most favourite compositions:

Clarinet Quintet
Piano Quartet 1
Piano Quartet 3
String Quintet 1
String Sextet 2

5/6 "essential", a must-have for my CD collection:

Cello Sonata 1
Clarinet Sonata 1
Horn Trio
Piano Quartet 2
String sextet 1
Violin Sonata 1

4/6 "important", I really like to have it in my CD collection

Cello Sonata 2
Clarinet Sonata 2
Clarinet Trio
Piano Quintet
Piano Trio 1
Piano Trio 2
String Quartet 2
String Quintet 2
Violin Sonata 2
Violin Sonata 3

3/6 "good to have", OK for my CD collection, no big deal if not:

Piano Trio 3
String Quartet 1
String Quartet 3


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Piano Trio #1 in B, Op. 8 
2. Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, Op. 38 
3. Violin Sonata #1 in G, Op. 78
4. Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
5. Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115
6. Horn Trio in E Flat, Op. 40
7. String Sextet #2 in G, Op. 36
8. Cello Sonata #2 in F, Op. 99
9. Violin Sonata #2 in A, Op. 100
10. Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 
11. Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, Op. 60
12. String Quintet #2 in G, Op. 111
13. String Sextet #1 in B Flat, Op. 18
14. Piano Quartet #2 in A, Op. 26
15. Piano Trio #2 in C, Op. 87
16. Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, Op. 25
17. Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, Op. 108
18. String Quartet #3 in B flat, Op. 67
19. Piano Trio #3 in C minor, Op. 101
20. String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 51/2
21. String Quintet #1 in F, Op. 88
22. String Quartet #1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
23. Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 120/1
24. Clarinet Sonata #2 in E flat, Op. 120/2


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Still too tough for me to rate all of these according to preference, so I'll stick with my current ten favorites minus individual rank.

Piano Trio 1
Piano Trio 2
Piano Quartet 1
Piano Quartet 2
Cello Sonata 1
Clarinet Sonata 2
Clarinet Quintet
String Quintet 1
String Quintet 2
String Sextet 2


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'll do a 10 favorites as well:

Cello Sonata 1
Cello Sonata 2
Clarinet Sonata 2
Clarinet Trio
Piano Quartet 1
Piano Quartet 3
Piano Quintet
Piano Trio 1
String Quintet 1
Violin Sonata 3

When the Clarinet Quintet doesn't even make the top 10, you know you're dealing with an outstanding body of work.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I rank my hangovers on a scale from 1 to 5. Could probably use the same system for Brahm's music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Couchie said:


> I rank my hangovers on a scale from 1 to 5. Could probably use the same system for Brahm's music.


Wow, _you_ know you're dealing with an outstanding body of work.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I have not looked into his string quartets in depth, so I cant really comment on them. Among his other chamber works, my favorites are (including violin/cello sonatas which are strictly speaking not chamber music):
1. all 3 piano quartets
2. clarinet quintet
3. piano trios #3
4. piano quintet
5. 2 cello sonatas
6. string sextet #1
7. string quintet #2
8. clarinet trio
9. piano trio #1
10. violin sonata #2


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Why are violin sonatas strictly speaking not chamber music? What else?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Now this is a tough one! This would be my purely subjective list right now. I have a feeling that the string quartets will grown on me, though.

The Deutsche Grammophon collection of all Brahms´ chamber works is my favourite album alongside the Brendel Beethoven Sonata set (Philips) and Paavo Berglund´s (with Bournemouth SO) Sibelius Symphony set, so actually I think I know what I´m talking about here. 

I am happy to agree with many that the 3rd Piano Quartet is just wonderful!


1. Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, Op. 60
2. Piano Trio #1 in B, Op. 8
3. String Quintet #1 in F, Op. 88
4. Piano Quartet #2 in A, Op. 26
5. Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
6. Violin Sonata #2 in A, Op. 100
7. Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, Op. 25
8. Piano Trio #3 in C minor, Op. 101
9. String Quintet #2 in G, Op. 111
10. Violin Sonata #1 in G, Op. 78
11. String Sextet #1 in B Flat, Op. 18
12. Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, Op. 38
13. Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115
14. Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 120/1
15. Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
16. String Quartet #1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
17. Horn Trio in E Flat, Op. 40
18. Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, Op. 108
19. Piano Trio #2 in C, Op. 87
20. Clarinet Sonata #2 in E flat, Op. 120/2
21. String Sextet #2 in G, Op. 36
22. Cello Sonata #2 in F, Op. 99
23. String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 51/2
24. String Quartet #3 in B flat, Op. 67


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> Now this is a tough one! This would be my purely subjective list right now. I have a feeling that the string quartets will grown on me, though.
> 
> The Deutsche Grammophon collection of all Brahms´ chamber works is my favourite album alongside the Brendel Beethoven Sonata set (Philips) and Paavo Berglund´s (with Bournemouth SO) Sibelius Symphony set, so actually I think I know what I´m talking about here.
> 
> ...


I can live with that list, :tiphat:


----------



## RMinNJ (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for this list! The original post and the others. I have become quite the Brahms devotee this past year, mainly due to this forum. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

It's hard for me to rank them individually. I prefer to put them in tiers:
1. Piano Quin, Sextet 1
2. Violin Son 1-3, Cello Son 2, Piano Trio 1, Piano Quar 1, String Quin 1 
3. Cello Son 1, Piano Quar 2-3, String Quar 1-3, String Quin 2, Sextet 2
4. Piano Trio 2-3, Piano Trio in A, Horn Trio, Clarinet Quin
5. Clarinet Trio, Clarinet Son 1-2


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not convinced that the two-instrument works should be called 'chamber', but rather Instrumental. Chamber has to be 3-9 in my book.

Given that I've therefore reduced the list to 17, there are no duds, although I do find the string quartets fairly spiky, and the clarinet trio a little prosaic. As a group, it's hard to beat the piano quartets - they really are top shelf stuff. But really, it's all good - or better!


----------



## adinfinitum (Apr 5, 2021)

1: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
2: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
3: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
4: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
5: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
6: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
7: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
8: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
9: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
10: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
11: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
12: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
13: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
14: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
15: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
16: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
17: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
18: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
19: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
20: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
21: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
22: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
23: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
24: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38

I know that ranking less highly regarded works such as string quartets 1 and 3 and cello sonata 2 above much more popular works like the piano quintet, second string sextet, and piano quartets 1 and 3 is a rather unpopular choice (let alone ranking cello sonata no. 1 at the bottom), but that's just how it is for me. Some of the lower-rated works (such as the third violin sonata and first string quintet) could use more extensive listening, as I've hardly ever listened to them, and Brahms, more so than most composers, seems to get better with each subsequent listen.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Exact order of rank still too tough, but at least I'm finally able to come up with some sort of arrangement on four levels (from most to least favorite level). Individual works within in each level listed alphabetically. 

Level one:

Clarinet Quintet, op 115
Piano Quartet #2, op 26
Piano Trio #1, op 8
String Quintet #1, op 88
String Quintet #2, op 111

Level two:

Clarinet Sonata #2, op 120, no. 2
Clarinet Trio, op 114
Horn Trio, op 40
Piano Quartet #1, op 25
Piano Trio #2, op 87
String Sextet #1, op 18
String Sextet #2, op 36
Violin Sonata #2, op 100

Level three: 

Cello Sonata #1, op 38
Piano Quartet #3, op 60
Piano Trio #3, op 101
String Quartet #3, op 67

Level four:

Cello Sonata #2, op 99
Clarinet Sonata #1, op 120 no. 1
Piano Quintet, op 34
String Quartet #1, op 51, no 1
String Quartet #2, op 51, no.2
Violin Sonata #1, op 78
Violin Sonata #3, op 108


----------

